# WRSOURCE (white river source)



## JensLarsen (Mar 14, 2007)

I ordered Euodia seeds from WRSOURCE, http://www.whiteriversource.com/ a month ago and paid with Paypal.

They have not delivered and do not respond to any of the following email-adresses:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Paypal is notified to suspend their account in order to protect others.

If you do business with them, do not expect much and do not pay in advance.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: WRSOURCE (white river source) gone bad*

I will not do business with anyone who doesn't put their fisical address on their website. Pretty good indicator that they may not be straight up with you.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: WRSOURCE (white river source) gone bad*

For future reference you can make a payment direct to their email address from your bank if you have online banking. Then you get notified when they accept the funds. With Paypal you have no idea if they ever even accepted the funds.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

*Re: WRSOURCE (white river source) gone bad*



ArkansasBK said:


> I will not do business with anyone who doesn't put their fisical address on their website. Pretty good indicator that they may not be straight up with you.


White River Sourse
3645 E main St#176
Richmond In 47374
Got this address from there web site.


----------



## JensLarsen (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: WRSOURCE (white river source) gone bad*

Happy ending, and fast as well. 

Still beware, they have not closed their webshop and accept orders.

================================

Hello Jens Larsen,

We have concluded our investigation into your claim.

Seller's Name: WRSource
Seller's Email: [email protected]
Seller's Transaction ID: 8FR40121C4xxxxxx

Transaction Date: Mar 17, 2011
Transaction Amount: -$56.00 USD
Your Transaction ID: 6FV93582xxxxxxx
Case Number: PP-001-279-xxxxxx

Buyer's Transaction ID: 6FV93582Bxxxxxx

You have received a refund via PayPal in the amount of $56.00 USD.



Sincerely, 

Protection Services Department


----------

